# Run ruby (redmine) in apache2

## klockren

I installed Redmine on my gentoo box using this ebuild.

Redmine runs perfectly with its own webrick server using this command:

```
ruby script/server webrick -e production -p 80 -d
```

but I'd rather run it in apache.

The ebuild installed the passenger apache module but how do I configure apache for redmine?

----------

## FreakNigh

I posted here on how to get it to work with apache -

http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-938784-highlight-redmine+issues.html

----------

